# flat spot on a tire after setting flat.



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

My wife has started to ride again. Been almost 2 years since she rode regularly. Needless to say the tires were flat and now flat spotted. Well at least the rear one is. Is there a way to make it round again? I have tried several different tire pressures and different tensions on the trainer to round it out. No luck.

So what is left? Do I have to just step up and put on new tires? Help please. There isn't a ton of miles on these tires so I would hate really bad to have to toss it out. I will if there is no cure for it but if I have to I will. 

Thanks folks


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

break the bead, rotate the tire & reinflate. If they still have a flat spot, just get a new tire and get over it.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

80turbota said:


> My wife has started to ride again. Been almost 2 years since she rode regularly. Needless to say the tires were flat and now flat spotted. Well at least the rear one is. Is there a way to make it round again? I have tried several different tire pressures and different tensions on the trainer to round it out. No luck.
> 
> So what is left? Do I have to just step up and put on new tires? Help please. There isn't a ton of miles on these tires so I would hate really bad to have to toss it out. I will if there is no cure for it but if I have to I will.
> 
> Thanks folks


Per duriel's comment, what has probably happened is that the tire bead is not fully seated on the rim. You can see this by spinning the wheel slowly and watching right at the edge of the rim where the tire touches it - there will be a section where the tire "dives" down into the rim. 

Fully deflate the tire, pinch it all the way around ro "break the bead" as duriel says. Then dust the tire/rim area with baby powder (talcum powder) so it will be a little slippery. Diluted liqud soap works too but is a bit messy and maybe too slippery. When you pump the tire back up, it should fully seat into the rim. Again a visual inspection will tell you that/if this has happened. If it still hasn't seated, work the tire hard at the problem area with the palms of your hands. Failing that, pump it up even harder until it snaps into place.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, I let the air out of the tire. I then pinched the tire to unlock the bead. Reinflated the tire to 100 lbs then put the bike on the trainer and tightened the tension more than normal to build heat in the tire. Then I started cranking. I gave it a good spin. Got up off the saddle several times to give it my all. 
It is better but not great. My main thought is that once on the road she won't notice it. On the trainer it is quite annoying for her. For her it is like that annoying squeak in the BB for the rest of us. I am afraid it is time for a new tire. I May try to rotate the tires and see if that would help. First I will rotate the tire on the wheel and see what becomes of that.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

what's the big deal of buying a new tire for someone you care about?

black paselas cost like $20/ea on amazon.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow, a "tempest in a teapot"! I had to check if maybe I'd accidentally landed on Bikeforums.net........


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

80turbota said:


> Ok, I let the air out of the tire. I then pinched the tire to unlock the bead. Reinflated the tire to 100 lbs then put the bike on the trainer and tightened the tension more than normal to build heat in the tire. Then I started cranking. I gave it a good spin. Got up off the saddle several times to give it my all.
> It is better but not great. My main thought is that once on the road she won't notice it. On the trainer it is quite annoying for her. For her it is like that annoying squeak in the BB for the rest of us. I am afraid it is time for a new tire. I May try to rotate the tires and see if that would help. First I will rotate the tire on the wheel and see what becomes of that.


OK. When you VISUALLY inspected the tire sidewall as the wheel turned, did you see whether the tire was properly seated on the rim? You don't say one way or the other. If the tire is properly seated, then you might have a defective tire. Until you tell us whether the tire was properly seated, we cannot offer any more advice.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow. Did not totally expect things to go this way. I was hoping to save a tire that has maybe 300 miles on it. Buying a new tire is not really a major deal. Just can't see spending the money if I didn't have to. It would also make me more active on the board here. Just trying to be a part of the community. 
Now to answer the question, yes the bead is properly seated all the way around. The tube inside is not folded or anything weird. I guess the casing is just out of round now. Still don't think she would ever notice out on the road but on the trainer there is unnerving feeling. 
Thanks anyway


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

80turbota said:


> Wow. Did not totally expect things to go this way. I was hoping to save a tire that has maybe 300 miles on it. Buying a new tire is not really a major deal. Just can't see spending the money if I didn't have to. It would also make me more active on the board here. Just trying to be a part of the community.
> Now to answer the question, yes the bead is properly seated all the way around. The tube inside is not folded or anything weird. I guess the casing is just out of round now. Still don't think she would ever notice out on the road but on the trainer there is unnerving feeling.
> Thanks anyway


Not sure "which way" this went. I had explained the bead seating issue and you had not said whether you had done that. Are you upset that I asked about it again?


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Yea, it is no big deal, but he just hates to ride a tire on the road, when he could have his 'wife' ride it on the trainer. Bummer, really!


----------

